# New Sig/Ava



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

Just spent a while making my new Sig and Avatar, wanna know what you guys think, if there's any way you think i can improve please tell me, i can only learn from mistakes, and if you could provide me with a guide to "merging" a C4D and Render better than i can, please do


----------



## Youkai (Sep 30, 2009)

well for my own level it would be very good,
but because i think you can do it better i will be the ass to say what isn't that good in my opinion

the biggest thing which is think is no good is that its to bright, i like it dark and from what i see i think it could be better darker.

and well the red around the text is no good because it bites with the orange red yellow from the rest of the pic (and i for one don't like such a fat boarder line around the text ... well my sig has some sort of boarder too but it should be a shadow oO) 

...


----------



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

I was thinking of adding a extra light-black layer over the top, but i thought it would look better without, and the colour around the text is supposed to be Orange, to match the C4D and the border around the text was pretty much necessary for it to stand out fairly, i had to reduce the opacity of it but i thought it came out pretty well in general.


----------



## Ducky (Sep 30, 2009)

Photoshop is all about trying a lot of different stuff and combining them.
The best of the human works were created by accident or probably wasn't meant to be that way.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Photoshop is all about trying a lot of different stuff and combining them.
> The best of the human works were created by accident or probably wasn't meant to be that way.


Exactly what i'v been doing.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 30, 2009)

The colors seem a bit overwhelming as they're a bit too contrasting and the light source is kinda off but it's okay. I think you can do better lol. Also, I'd recommend making the text less obvious (unless that's the intent).

As for blending C4D's in, it all depends on what type of C4D you are using. Most physical/render C4D's aren't meant to be blended and are just used at a back/foreground render effect. As for effect C4D's (The one's with the light effects and black background), use blending modes (i.e. Screen, Color Dodge, etc.) and experiment with what looks nice.

Erase ugly (unneeded parts). A good thing to try too is using distortion effects such as Filter>Distort>Wave, to give effect C4D's a liquid kind of effect which you can blend in.

Hope I was clear enough lol.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 30, 2009)

nice, i like it
i like the light effect and the shadows

awesome work


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> As for blending C4D's in, it all depends on what type of C4D you are using. Most physical/render C4D's aren't meant to be blended and are just used at a back/foreground render effect. As for effect C4D's (The one's with the light effects and black background), use blending modes (i.e. Screen, Color Dodge, etc.) and experiment with what looks nice.
> 
> Erase ugly (unneeded parts). A good thing to try too is using distortion effects such as Filter>Distort>Wave, to give effect C4D's a liquid kind of effect which you can blend in.
> 
> Hope I was clear enough lol.


That's exactly what i done, i made five duplicates of the C4D, changed the modules, made a blurred copy of the C4D etc.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

Oops, double-post, and failed at quoting in the other reply.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 1, 2009)

Try not to use the same C4D. Use multiple different types and effects to get a variety of results.


----------

